# 2 week old seedlings, need help, updated with pics



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 21, 2008)

this post is dedicated to Hick, I hope to God I get this picture thing right the first time ;-)

soil grow, CFLs, each plant has 5200 lumens...

I have a 600w HPS waiting to use

fox farm ocean soil soil no nutes used yet

something is wrong with the last plant (last two pics)

what could it be?

in general how do they look?

thanks!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 21, 2008)

whats your ph??? they look really dry...how close are your lights???? could be heat stress but then it might not be, i am sure you got a fan going on your plants dont you?????? but that third pic looks like something ate your leaf...


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 21, 2008)

I haven't checked pH because everyone said i was overwatering...

last time I watered was on wednesday... my CFLs are like 2-3 inches away

I have 2 fans running on each side...


----------



## Hick (Nov 22, 2008)

hmmm.. they look a li'l deformed SMJ... but not "bad" growth for 2 weeks. FFOF usually doesn't _require_ nutrients added for a few weeks, especially for seedlings/small plants. 

  What is your water source?.. PH is imortant/imparative to growing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

looks like a Mutan..what strain? is this all from same stock?..and get yourself a PH meter..and I also use  a moister meter in my soil grows..It helps me a lot...Keep an eye on them..I feel they will grow outta it..Thanks for shareing with us..And KEEP M GREEN


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

well I have a friend in the Netherlands that works at a grow shop, I sent him the pics, he says they are over fertilized...

problem is, I haven't used any nutes...

HOWEVER, that DAMNED perlite I used was Miracle Grow, and I didn't know it had nutes in it until Brothers Grunt posted about it, I guess that's what burned it...

anything I can do for it???

thanks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

flush with 3 times container size  with disstilled water  then let dry completely..the resume schedual


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

so she will rebound and be like this never happened?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

should rebound, but any stress cares the chance of makeing hermie.......IMO, so it has happened and that cant be changed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

yes ...now you are in Damage control..but she will out grow all that  and it will all die off later anyway..keep us posted..will ya  Thanks


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

here are some pics taken this morning

are those hairs normal?

that is my strongest plant, blue hash...

blue widow is next, and the crappy one is white widow...

i honestly don't care if it hermies...but it will fertilize all my plants right?

I dont think i care, as long as I can get some bud, this is my first grow, so Ill be happy with any amount of grams i can get!

gonna hook up the HPS next week, i hope that will help them

any opinions?

thanks!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

yes those are normal, but they are not hairs, i call them spurs but they have a real tech. name,those come out with every node..... behind those is where your plant will so sex, probally at the 4-6 nodes and on up the plant....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

those are horns..lol..looks fine to me realy ..when you water..do you water all medium?  you should untill you get run off..and then test the PH...I dont recomend keeping hermies in same room..but its your grow..and I know what you meen about wanting anything..but if done correcly you will allways have a supply on hand...and when you hook up that HPS..hope you are prepaired for the HEAT...what do you have for exhaust?


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 22, 2008)

gettinggray1964 said:
			
		

> yes those are normal, but they are not hairs, i call them spurs but they have a real tech. name,those come out with every node..... behind those is where your plant will so sex, probally at the 4-6 nodes and on up the plant....


 
The more you have better bud. No popcorn buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

You really should check the tds of your water too.  If you are watering with water that has a high ppm, you are (in effect) fertilizing your plants with unknown "nutrients".  Do you let your water sit out and/or aerate your water to remove chlorine before you water?


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been using spring water, I'm going to switch today to wal mart distilled water...

yea it sucks about the thought of hermies, but like I said, I'm gonna be pretty happy with any gram amount! of course the more the better, but I just want a successful first grow, I have definitely learned a lot already!

this is just for my personal consumption, so I'm gonna be very happy with anything that I get...

I think I might buy myself some Jack Herer sensi seeds for Christmas 

anyways, thanks to all so far!

I'm gonna use a cooltube reflector, with a fan hooked up to it, kicking the air out into my attic...

thanks!!!!

PS can I use the hermie seeds?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

hermie seed= hermie weed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

no..dont use hermie seeds..they will carry the gene..howeve  I would use them to play with..get system setup corectly befor useing good genetic beans..also be sure to vent that out the roof not just into attic..That crazy vancouver guy has a thread on it..and how it causes black mold up there..just my thaughts  good luck 2u my friend


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yes, but they will produce more hermies.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

well the only bad thing about a hermie is less bud right?

if I have 3 plants and a 600w HPS for flowering, can anyone give me a guesstimate how much i'll get?

are we certain this plant will hermie?


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

what about dutch master reverse?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

no it could and probally will pollenate you whole crop....the only thing i am certain about is death..... hermie seeds can and will produce hermie plants but not all plants will be hermie... does that make sense????


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

Way to many factors to give you an honest estimate, (strain, size you let them get to etc.) It seems most people shoot for about an ounce per plant. I've seen people get a lot more and others get less so it all depends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

no..lots of seeds too..and less potent..thc slows down when seed production is in progress..and as for how much you will get from a light is not do able..lol..I can sy that if you have 5000 lumes a square foot and temps steady at 78-80 and RH 40%  and propper air flow..and with right amount of height you could get an ouncce easy  Im shooting for 3 ounces but have yet to get over 2 ounces a plant..and no we are not certain..but we will fallow along and help you if you want..I just ask that you add your GJ  to your signature..it will help..


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

ahhh this is stressing me...

I have 3 more feminized seeds...should I kill these two plants and keep the strong one, and go ahead and try to germinate these other two seeds (blue widow/white widow)?

or should I pray that this nute burn doesn't hermie the plant?

So hermie weed is crap?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 22, 2008)

WHy not keep them going before using your feminized seeds? you'll learn a lot as you go and you'll get some smoke. They might not hermie, but they could. wait and see, and good luck!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

are the plants in question from female seed?????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

yes hermie weed is crap johnny..sorry..but i would not kill anything if its still green..and as for it beeing herm..that is a chance but also could be a true female and be the greatest yielder..grow them out  and lets find out..Have you got a GRow journal going/  if not get one going..everyone here will help you better..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 22, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> well the only bad thing about a hermie is less bud right?
> 
> if I have 3 plants and a 600w HPS for flowering, can anyone give me a guesstimate how much i'll get?
> 
> are we certain this plant will hermie?



No.  If this were my plant, I wouldn't be too concerned about the possibility of them going hermie because of this.  While they don't like stress, I don't think this kind of stress this early in growth is likely to cause a hermie.  Just my .02--experience from many years of making some stupid mistakes and not getting hermies.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

alrighty thanks a lot!!! I feel a little bit better now!

I'm definitely gonna hook up the HPS next week and show them a lot of TLC...hopefully they will be beautiful ladies! I'll keep yall updated...!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 22, 2008)

thats the spearit, i really hope they turn out to be female for you  best of luck bro...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks *SmokeUpJohnny*...and stollen from *slowmo77 *signature.." We are all here to Learn..if we can help someone along the way  its a Bonus "

KEEP M GREEN my friend


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 22, 2008)

my Ph is about 6.5... I just checked it...

I have even thought if my sick plant does hermie...then I can take my super strong blue hash, and take two clones from it, and then grow them to equal height and then put them all into flowering right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

yes


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 28, 2008)

here is an update guys and gals, pics taken tonight

any opinions?

will this crazy deformed one rebound?


----------



## Metro (Dec 2, 2008)

I M O 
If you get a hermie - ever - whether you finish it out or not, I would scrub down the flowering area before I ever introduced another plant. Genics or not!


----------



## JBonez (Dec 2, 2008)

Is that marijuana?


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 13, 2008)

i say you fight that battle. im currently battling one with mine and you have just inspired me to not give up. if its green and still standing keep lovin that thang man


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Dec 13, 2008)

hey bluealein,

definitely keep it alive...she has bounced back sooo much, you can't even tell that anything was the matter with her...!!!

if it's green, then let it be!

I would have never thought she could have bounced back, but she did man, strong as ever!


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 13, 2008)

SmokeUpJohnny said:
			
		

> here is an update guys and gals, pics taken tonight
> 
> any opinions?
> 
> will this crazy deformed one rebound?



Eh one of my girls was like that and i swore it would die but out of six she is one of the strongest of my the girls.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Dec 14, 2008)

here is an updated picture of that horrible sad looking plant

she is the one on the far right!

never give up!


----------

